# Bakery Names



## mfernandez891 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi!! I am currently a college student looking to make some extra money off my love of baking. Now I am just looking for a clever name for my mini business so I can begin production... Any suggestions? 

Thanks!!


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is your budding mini business about desserts in particular or all kinds of baked goods?


----------



## mfernandez891 (Jul 13, 2011)

it will probably be cakes, cupcakes, cookies, pies, and sweet breads..thinks of all that sort


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

(the) Barking Baker?


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Cupcakes and Sorcery?


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

If it's a mini business, how about Mini-Cakes?


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Or you could personalize it with your first name, e.g., Mike's Bake Shop, Manny's Cakes, Mary's Mini-Cakes, Miguel's Goodies, etc.


----------

